# gmail app not like tablet version



## twinkiestar (Oct 14, 2011)

I noticed the gmail app looks like the phone version instead of the tablet version which is shown here.





I want to have the two column like interface when TP is in the landscape mode, is there a different gmail client to be downloaded?


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

Those are Honeycomb apps, we have Gingerbread which is a phone OS.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

Those are Honeycomb apps, we have Gingerbread which is a phone Android OS.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

....Because Gingerbread is a phone OS.....

Try these,
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=928832


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

PainToad said:


> ....Because Gingerbread is a phone OS.....
> 
> Try these,
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=928832


Would you look at that ui... Damn its beautiful, Also in theory i'm pretty sure a mod could be done to run hc apps on gb... i think, not 100% sure but with moding theirs a good chance


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

Doubt it, they have different SDKs, APIs and frameworks.


----------



## twinkiestar (Oct 14, 2011)

so the same gmail app will behave differently on gingerbread vs honeycomb, or there is different gmail app for honeycomb? if the later, can we simply get that HD version app and install on TP?


----------



## orateam (Sep 28, 2011)

PainToad said:


> ....Because Gingerbread is a phone OS.....
> 
> Try these,
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=928832


tried them all. they don't work and get replaced with stock apps when rebooting. On a side note, the gtablet canvas app works.


----------



## Zenec (Oct 13, 2011)

PainToad said:


> ....Because Gingerbread is a phone OS.....
> 
> Try these,
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=928832


I tried installing Notion Ink apps. Install and run just fine, however, it seems that notion ink uses different display resolution as part of the touchpad screen remains unused (black). Is there any way this could be fixed? Those apps are beautiful, though.


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

I think I just face palmed.


----------



## lp894 (Aug 24, 2011)

Calendar works fine


----------

